# Green water distilled water no starter



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

To feed daphnia and moina. I have watched tons of YouTube on how to culture green water. They all say to use tank water. Tank water has lead to cyclops each time and the cyclops then destroy my daphnia slowly. So I used distilled water I distilled myself. I do not want to buy a culture it’s expensive and I don’t want to use tank water for reasons above. So none of this is a problem. The problem is the fertilizer. Internet says to use miracle gro pellets. I ended up with this product called miracle gro shake ‘n feed and it’s time release fertilizer but it also contains worm casings and bone meal. It seems they are trying to present some kind of organic image/product. I have an intense light and 24/7 photoperiod and things are progressing. My question is will the extra ‘organic’ things in the miracle gro foul the culture or will it end up infecting the tank with unwanted zooplankton? I suppose unfortunately I’m looking for someone with direct identical steps to advise…..

thanks for your time.


----------

